# Apple ProRaw format support



## mcasan (Oct 15, 2020)

I wonder how long before Adobe and other software houses will support the new Apple ProRaw format in iPhone 12?   With  Apple delivering the cameras starting in November, you know there will be a ton of holiday shots made with that format.   It will be interesting to see what LrC and CR can do with those images.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 15, 2020)

IIRC, it was a month or two before Adobe released an update including the HEIC format. I expect it will be a similar lag. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Oct 15, 2020)

I don't think ProRaw is out yet. On this Apple page it states in the footnotes "_5. Apple ProRAW will be available in a future iOS 14 update for iPhone 12 Pro and iPhone 12 Pro Max_.". I couldn't see any sign of a developer SDK Apple was making available.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 16, 2020)

Paul_DS256 said:


> I don't think ProRaw is out yet. On this Apple page it states in the footnotes "_5. Apple ProRAW will be available in a future iOS 14 update for iPhone 12 Pro and iPhone 12 Pro Max_.". I couldn't see any sign of a developer SDK Apple was making available.


On another webpage it was announced that ProRaw would be available for the iPhonePro later in 2020.   Apple is usually pretty close on their release dates.  So we could see it this year.


----------



## mcasan (Oct 16, 2020)

I would bet Adobe already has the format info under NDA.    So maybe we will get at least a small update to Lr and Cr by mid December.   It will be interesting to see what Lidar focusing does.


----------

